# Please help me not to say good bye my Gaggia Classic



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

I was never addictive to coffee before . I just like how Gaggia Classic makes an Expresso and cappuccino

So I became member of this forum. I made for me and my wife a cup of cappuccino every morning. that is it.

However, I have not finished 0.5 kg bean coffee ( 2 bags) . My wife said my breath and my mouth smell horribly . My mouth is drier than usual It never happen before.

Anyone suffer the same problem?

please give me your advice . I will be very sad if I have no choice , but to say good my my Gaggia Classic

Please help

JK


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is going to sound sarcastic but isn't . Take a glass of water with or after your coffee. Coffee can reduce saliva production and make the mouth dry . Make a coffee drink some water or suck on a mint or something after .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

JK009 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was never addictive to coffee before . I just like how Gaggia Classic makes an Expresso and cappuccino
> 
> ...


Or your wife?

Sometimes life forces those difficult decisions


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

My wife is still ok. We drank the same amount. It is about 220ml cup


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

What I found from Google search:

We tend to carry the smell of the food we eat and the liquids we drink. The drinks foods that are digested in the stomach and intestines, but their chemistry in our communication throughout the body via the bloodstream. Food or beverages stronger odor, body and breath odor that we carry as much. The foods most dangerous and fluid with body odor often contain sulfur compounds, such as coffee.

Caffeine in coffee can dry mouth by slowing down the production of saliva, leading to bad breath. Bad breath caused by lack of saliva due to several reasons as follows:

Saliva helps prevent bacteria in my mouth, besides saliva also helps us digest food scraps in other areas of the teeth and mouth. Without saliva, the bacteria that cause bad breath will grow beyond its control.

Likewise, if you are not making enough saliva to digest food scraps in the mouth, bacteria attack and cause bad breath. Coffee is really dangerous because it helps sulfur bacteria that cause bad breath develop.

The final reason that coffee is not good for us to simply drink the worse the smell of it. When combined with coffee (a few) smell in your mouth can lead to a pretty bad breath. Another possibility is that when coffee is combined with other compounds, such as milk, sugar also leads to bad breath.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JK009 said:


> What I found from Google search:
> 
> We tend to carry the smell of the food we eat and the liquids we drink. The drinks foods that are digested in the stomach and intestines, but their chemistry in our communication throughout the body via the bloodstream. Food or beverages stronger odor, body and breath odor that we carry as much. The foods most dangerous and fluid with body odor often contain sulfur compounds, such as coffee.
> 
> ...


Well.....I guess you had better sell your machine then...and never eat a big bol of asparagus, as when you piss green, you will be rushing down the doctors. Or....just carry on drinking the coffee and brush your teeth more often whilst never forgetting to floss.

P.S. Don't eat Garlic Onions or Sweetcorn either


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So drink water after , eat a roll or something ,suck a sweet to product saliva or divorce the wife


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Well.....I guess you had better sell your machine then...and never eat a big bol of asparagus, as when you piss green, you will be rushing down the doctors. Or....just carry on drinking the coffee and brush your teeth more often whilst never forgetting to floss.
> 
> P.S. Don't eat Garlic Onions or Sweetcorn either


Or sugar puffs ......and avoid vampires


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or sugar puffs ......and avoid vampires


If a priest eats loads of garlic and then pees on a Vampire....I'll bet they go up in a puff of smoke.

So it's official, garlic is more dangerous than coffee. Also i read on the web that for people who drink enough coffee, intelligence, alertness, endurance, stength and bloody mindedness....are all enhanced. In fact coffee has massive health benefits.

http://authoritynutrition.com/top-13-evidence-based-health-benefits-of-coffee/

Also the site has a picture of a very pretty girl on it...so it must be OK, enuff said


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nose plugs??????


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Having invested so much time, money and effort the missus might have to go before the Gaggia;-) Hope she doesn't read this though otherwise I might find myself in the shed with my Gaggia and Mignon. As long as I can run a power cable down i'll be fine I suppose.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nose plugs??????


Nahh...they channel badly when you try and extract them


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Having invested so much time, money and effort the missus might have to go before the Gaggia;-) Hope she doesn't read this though otherwise I might find myself in the shed with my Gaggia and Mignon. As long as I can run a power cable down i'll be fine I suppose.


Look just eat some raw onion after a coffee......she will beg you to go have a coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness, the whole of italy must have halitosis


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Oh my goodness, the whole of italy must have halitosis


thats France your thinking of surely lol


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

france for the garlic, italy for the espresso


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glass of water then brush your teeth


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheaper in the long run to replace the wife.


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm with the don't breath on the wife method.

Or only speak to her from behind ?


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Water ... http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2013/10/coffee-breath-how-to-avoid-and-fix-bad-breath-from-espresso.html


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

On second thoughts I think water and this 'mukhwas' stuff sounds just the ticket.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for all advice

The combination of 2 following solutions seems to be ok:

1/ Drink water before and after coffee ( much mire water after drinking coffee)

2/ Having coffee a day on and off

A shame that to be on and off ( but I have no choice)


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I chew gum after every coffee as I hate coffee-breath too. It's fine for the first few mins but it quickly turns fairly whiffy. Plus espresso followed by gum-chewing seems to really help concentration - ideal for the more dull teleconferences etc!

One thing to add - I noticed from when my Dad started again, the combination of coffee and cigarettes (particularly couple with some morning breath)makes for a particularly rancid combination - two tabs of gum and/or brush teeth and mouthwash needed here! Or just give up the ****!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Drink plenty of water after your coffee and swirl it about your mouth


----------

